# DB 700: Externer RGB-LED-Strip



## Ph1p0 (16. Februar 2018)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne an mein Dark Base 700 Gehäuse an die dazugehörige Platine einen externen LED-Strip anschließen. 
Welche würde sich dazu anbieten? - bzw. ist das BitFenix Alchemy 3.0 damit kompatibel? 
Ich habe diesen LED-Strip von Bitfenix zum Test zu Hause, jedoch leuchtet bisher nur die erste LED der 15. Woran könnte das liegen? Oder ist es schlicht inkompatibel?

Viele Grüße
Ph1p0


----------



## be quiet! Support (20. Februar 2018)

Hallo Ph1p0,

leider ist das das BitFenix Alchemy 3.0 nicht kompatibel.

Dieses läuft mit 5V, unsere Steuerung mit 12V.

VG

Marco


----------



## Ph1p0 (21. Februar 2018)

Hallo Marco,

alles klar, vielen herzlichen Dank.

Viele Grüße
Ph1p0


----------

